# This Is The Lowest I've Felt As A Pacers' Fan Ever...



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Did we really lose to Philly??....Just pathetic....and to add to insult our high draft pick will likely be worthless....And I don't even wanna get into contract #'s.......This can't be the Pacers.....:curse:...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Did we really lose to Philly??....Just pathetic....and to add to insult our high draft pick will likely be worthless....And I don't even wanna get into contract #'s.......This can't be the Pacers.....:curse:...


Well, we didn't have Jermaine O'Neal and Marquis Daniels, who might be the two most important players on the team.

I won't mind losing as long as we actually get our draft pick, but that's a lot of falling to do in the standings.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

tank tank tank!


----------



## deekay (Mar 6, 2007)

Pacers Fan said:


> Well, we didn't have Jermaine O'Neal and Marquis Daniels, who might be the two most important players on the team.


even with Jermaine and Marquis the pacers lost their games. I think there is another reason for the slump. I guess we never see JErmaine in a pacers uniform again. In my opinion it is the only way to get better. maybe get young gunz like Al Jefferson. I watched him vs. Sonics. he is a great player. he do everything on the court, incredible rebounder, good postmoves.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I am just pissed that the Pacers are stuck with Dunleavy and Murphy through 2009! They really should just tank the season, get a pick. Jermaine will asked to be traded, try to get someone for him and rebuild... A young improving team will be more fun to watch than an older overpaid team suck.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

deekay said:


> maybe get young gunz like Al Jefferson. I watched him vs. Sonics. he is a great player. he do everything on the court, incredible rebounder, good postmoves.


Yeah, Jefferson is a beast on offense. The problem is that he'll never be close to Jermaine O'Neal defensively.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

well, for me it is more just frustration at not just the present but, the near future. we got tinsley on contract till 2011. and we may not get a pick this year if it isn't 10th or better. this franchise is definitely in tough times if they don't get the pick.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I've never been so pissed off at the Pacers in my life, this has gotten ridiculous. I've been on the JO bandwagon for a while now but I think its time his time as a Pacer comes to an end. Whether its his fault or not it doesn't matter, we have put so many players around him each year and he has failed to come through. Even if we suck for the next few years we need to rebuild. Danny Granger has completely let me down. JO is out, and he scores 10 points? So much for him stepping up. I can't even watch them play anymore, its disgusting.


----------



## deekay (Mar 6, 2007)

exactly


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

this losing streak is gunna show what posters are TRUE Indiana Pacers fans.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> this losing streak is gunna show what posters are TRUE Indiana Pacers fans.



I think thats why there is now only a few of us left that post here...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

31andOnly said:


> I think thats why there is now only a few of us left that post here...



Pacers forum has been pretty active lately...but Im sure some posters will jump off the sinking ship.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Pacers forum has been pretty active lately...but Im sure some posters will jump off the sinking ship.


No real fans then, you must be fan in good and bad times.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> you must be fan in good and bad times.



Yes sir!!!.....


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm still a Pacer's fan, always will be. But I just don't feel the need to post how much they suck. There is nothing good to talk about, so I just don't want to say anything.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Grangerx33 said:


> There is nothing good to talk about, so I just don't want to say anything.


Shawne Williams improving and Orien Greene playing great defense are bright spots. O'Neal's back, maybe, so that's also good.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Shawne Williams improving and Orien Greene playing great defense are bright spots. O'Neal's back, maybe, so that's also good.


10 game losing streak.... Willaims will move right back to the bench when everyone comes back, Greene will never have a big role on the team, and O'Neal obviously can't lead a team. I love all 3 of them, next year I think Williams will be good, I think Greene should have a bigger role, but its just not going to happen, and I have finally given up on O'Neal being the face of the franchise.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> No real fans then, you must be fan in good and bad times.



Hey man if the Pacers go 0-82 i'll still be a Pacers fan.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Aight, I'm better now, I just had to let out steam. I do not think its O'Neals fault, and I do think he's capable of leading a team. I think we should have adressed the PG position in the off-season, passing on Marcus Williams was a huge mistake, but mistakes happen. I love the Pacers, O'Neal, Granger, all of them, and maybe we can turn it around next year.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Hey man if the Pacers go 0-82 i'll still be a Pacers fan.


Well, that's what I mean


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

Even though I don't post on here much, I still follow the progress of the team on a regular basis and as Knick_Killer31 said, even if we go 0-82 next season or whenever, Pacers will be my #1 team.:cheers:


----------

